# What's Wrong With My Red Belly



## Cory1330 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just noticed today that one of my four piranhas is acting weird he has a spot on his eye and his fins are turning really dark? Any idea what might be wrong with it. I'll post some pictures how do you post pictures?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He has ammonia burn.. Tank param's are probably through the roof. Was it properly cycled? How many do you have, how big is the tank an what do you have for filtration? Best thing to do is a 25% water change then dose with aquarium salt... I would do this tomorrow also... If your tank isn't to bad eye should clear up.. then address the water param issue before it kills your fish lol


----------

